# Avv.Rigo: "Danno del mercenario al giocatore meno pagato..."



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

*Avv.Rigo: "Danno del mercenario al giocatore meno pagato..."*

L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:

_"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa. 
Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



si il giocatore meno pagato che sarebbe diventato di colpo il giocatore più pagato della rosa e il portiere con il contratto più alto della storia della Serie A a soli 18 anni. Avvocato come direbbe Totò "Ma mi faccia il piacere"


Ah aggiungo caro Avvocato che le clausole sul contratto di cui parla sono valide qualora il Milan scelga di mettere il giocatore in tribuna saltando tutte le partite, ma basta che al giocatore vengano garantite anche solo il 10% delle presenze (anche per un solo minuto) in Primavera e le clausole se le può mettere al c_u_l_o. Il giocatore viene messo fuori per scelta tecnica, vada in tribunale a dimostrare il contrario e anche lo dimostrasse se gioca qualche partita poco potete farci. Se fosse come dice lei avremmo il mondo del calcio pieno di 18enni che si svincolano come nulla fosse.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Giugno 2017)

Ancora non hanno capito che in tribuna ci va per la classica "scelta tecnica"...

Inoltre anche il fatto che si sottolinei che e' il giocatore meno pagato in rosa fa ridere. Quanto doveva prendere un ragazzino di 16/17 anni? 

Patetico lui e tutti quei giornalisti pro juventus che stanno cercando di "ripulire" l'immagine di Donnarumma e del suo entourage.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Non c'è problema, magari non finirà in tribuna... ma in PANCHINA. così potrà gustarsi i fischi di TUTTO San Siro


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Giugno 2017)

Metodi e toni da strozzini, da veri e propri estortori. Metodi da FC Juventus.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non c'è problema, magari non finirà in tribuna... ma in PANCHINA. così potrà gustarsi i fischi di TUTTO San Siro



Per me sarebbe ancora meglio.
Poi lo voglio SOLO a l'intervallo a riscaldarsi in mezzo al campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma quanto e ridicolo? Ripeto: Andate a guardare cosa ha fatto il Hoffenheim con Wiese, Derdiyok, Braafheid, Delpierre e Jaissle nel ormai famoso "Trainingsgruppe II" (gruppo d'allenamento II). Questo sarebbe da fare con Dollarumma


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dai su caro Fax mettiamo gli avvocati in mezzo e s****iamo anche sto barbone.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Il meno pagato dalla vecchia società, sarebbe diventato il più pagato con la nuova società.

Soluzione che possa far felici tutti?
Portino almeno 50 milioni e ciao ciao


----------



## danjr (18 Giugno 2017)

Hahahahahah ma cosa mi tocca sentire! Aveva 16 anni due anni fa, cristo!!!! Inoltre nessuno può discutere una scelta tecnica


----------



## danjr (18 Giugno 2017)

Comunque rimane e si gioca il posto con gli altri portieri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Giugno 2017)

Ora che finisce la causa per risoluzione del contratto, fecciarumma sarà già a torino da due/tre anni... siamo seri...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Io non ne posso più della gente che ragiona col culo e dice le cose esattamente al contrario di come stanno realmente. 
Ci siamo liberati di Galliani che era il principe della mistificazione e della menzogna; ora, di certo, non voglio avere a che fare con un prolungamento di Galliani quale è Mino Raiola, più annessi tirapiedi.
Per piacere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



fai solo ridere hahahahaha
in + leggendoti fai pure una certa pena 
Poverino....


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi un timore però sta venendo fuori, si percepisce chiaramente l'odore del sangue : donnarumma, raiola, questo rigo e tutto l'entourage del calciatore hanno una paura immensa che il milan si impunti e non lo ceda . 
ahahhaha
Parla di soluzione che possa far felici tutti e di discriminazione, con la quale non si deve scherzare.
I cessi di milanello deve pulire, per scelta tecnica.
Ma poi dico io, se lo si vuole relegare a quarto portiere della rosa e metterlo come barriera sulle punizioni che si provano in allenamento a cosa si attaccherebbero??


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_


"Donnarumma é un Modigliani e, come tale, non ha prezzo"(cit). La società non puo permettersi di cedere il suo pezzo piu pregiato per una cifra che non rappresenta il suo reale valore, offerte al di sotto dei 70 milioni saranno ritenute offensive. 
L'allenatore Vincenzo Montella ha notato, durante gli allenamenti, che la questione legata al rinnovo del contratto ha minato la serenità del giovane donnarumma, inoltre ritiene di non poter affidare le chiavi della porta di una grande squadra come il Milan a qualcuno privo di motivazioni, dato che ha manifestato apertamente di non credere nel nostro progetto. In aggiunta a tutto ciò va tenuto conto anche della concorrenza che si verrà a creare per il ruolo a seguito di impotanti investimenti che la società farà per rinforzare la squadra in tutti i settori, compreso quello del portiere. 
Voi ci vedete qualcosa di discriminatorio?☺


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Per inquadrare il personaggio : l'avvocato rigo è colui che è andato a chiedere soldi per la procura di kean alla juve , visto che raiola, essendo procuratore, non poteva farlo. Kean essendo 16enne non può avere procuratore ma avvocato si : fatta la legge trovato l'inganno.
Un onestone.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> "Donnarumma é un Modigliani e, come tale, non ha prezzo"(cit). La società non puo permettersi di cedere il suo pezzo piu pregiato per una cifra che non rappresenta il suo reale valore, offerte al di sotto dei 70 milioni saranno ritenute offensive.
> L'allenatore Vincenzo Montella ha notato, durante gli allenamenti, che la questione legata al rinnovo del contratto ha minato la serenità del giovane donnarumma, inoltre ritiene di non poter affidare le chiavi della porta di una grande squadra come il Milan a qualcuno privo di motivazioni, dato che ha manifestato apertamente di non credere nel nostro progetto. In aggiunta a tutto ciò va tenuto conto anche della concorrenza che si verrà a creare per il ruolo a seguito di impotanti investimenti che la società farà per rinforzare la squadra in tutti i settori, compreso quello del portiere.
> Voi ci vedete qualcosa di discriminatorio?☺



ma infatti si stanno ca_gando sotto dalla paura, la causa da mo che inizia a mo che finisce eventualmente il contratto di Donnarumma è già bello che finito, e rischiano pure di perdere e dover ripagare il Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> "Donnarumma é un Modigliani e, come tale, non ha prezzo"(cit). La società non puo permettersi di cedere il suo pezzo piu pregiato per una cifra che non rappresenta il suo reale valore, offerte al di sotto dei 70 milioni saranno ritenute offensive.
> L'allenatore Vincenzo Montella ha notato, durante gli allenamenti, che la questione legata al rinnovo del contratto ha minato la serenità del giovane donnarumma, inoltre ritiene di non poter affidare le chiavi della porta di una grande squadra come il Milan a qualcuno privo di motivazioni, dato che ha manifestato apertamente di non credere nel nostro progetto. In aggiunta a tutto ciò va tenuto conto anche della concorrenza che si verrà a creare per il ruolo a seguito di impotanti investimenti che la società farà per rinforzare la squadra in tutti i settori, compreso quello del portiere.
> Voi ci vedete qualcosa di discriminatorio?☺



Ci aggiungerei : vista l'altezza del ragazzo è molto utile come barriera sulle punizioni che si provano al giovedi.
Non è discriminazione ma predisposizione.
A cosa ti attacchi ?


----------



## gabuz (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Caro Avvocato, ci ha convinto.
Vorrà dire che andrà in panchina, si cambierà, si riscalderà, si ricambierà. Trasferte comprese.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_


----------



## mabadi (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Meno pagato perchè non poteva prima e non ha voluto dopo rinnovare il contratto per andare in scadenza.
Poi caro avvocato Rigo il mobbing come capirebbe chiunque non esiste in quanto il calciatore non potrà giocare per scelta tecnica e soprattutto per incompatibilità ambientale determinata non di certo dal Milan.
In ogni caso continuerà ad allenarsi. non verrà di certo messo a pulire i cessi.
Ma c'è anche un di più.
A causa della condotta del calciatore che giura amore eterno ad una squadra illudendo i tifosi, quando ha chiaramente l'intenzione di diventare proprietario del proprio cartellino per venderlo, sotto forma di compensi più alti a terzi, l'impossibilità di scendere in campo deriva dal primo obbligo di qualsiasi datore di lavoro ovvero garantire la salute del dipendente.


----------



## mabadi (18 Giugno 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> "Donnarumma é un Modigliani e, come tale, non ha prezzo"(cit). La società non puo permettersi di cedere il suo pezzo piu pregiato per una cifra che non rappresenta il suo reale valore, offerte al di sotto dei 70 milioni saranno ritenute offensive.
> L'allenatore Vincenzo Montella ha notato, durante gli allenamenti, che la questione legata al rinnovo del contratto ha minato la serenità del giovane donnarumma, inoltre ritiene di non poter affidare le chiavi della porta di una grande squadra come il Milan a qualcuno privo di motivazioni, dato che ha manifestato apertamente di non credere nel nostro progetto. In aggiunta a tutto ciò va tenuto conto anche della concorrenza che si verrà a creare per il ruolo a seguito di impotanti investimenti che la società farà per rinforzare la squadra in tutti i settori, compreso quello del portiere.
> Voi ci vedete qualcosa di discriminatorio?☺



Più semplicemente dopo le papere della scorsa stagione (e sono tante) si è deciso che il ragazzo debba crescere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

scelta tecnica ciao


----------



## Igniorante (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Il caro avocado forse dimentica che fino a due mesi fa c'era un'altra proprietà ed un'altra dirigenza...chi "pagava poco" Donnarumma ora non c'è più, se il giocatore aveva pretese da avanzare doveva farlo a suo tempo...adesso ci sono nuovi proprietari e dirigenti, che lo avrebbero ricoperto d'oro.
Quindi il discorso del "giocava quasi gratis" non regge, esimio avocado, non col Milan di oggi a cui l'infame ha sputato praticamente in faccia.


----------



## Snake (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



lavora lavora, 40 mil o tribuna per scelta tecnica, stacce


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



fino ad aprile con la vecchia gestione andavano bene i 160 mila euro, guarda caso il problema si è posto negli ultimi 2 mesi. 

Poi il contratto collettivo non prevede che un giocatore debba giocare titolare, altrimenti tutti i panchinari chiederebbero chiesto la risoluzione del contratto..genio.


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



che arroganza, il giocatore non finirà assolutamente in tribuna? e chi lo dice?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma infatti si stanno ca_gando sotto dalla paura, la causa da mo che inizia a mo che finisce eventualmente il contratto di Donnarumma è già bello che finito, e rischiano pure di perdere e dover ripagare il Milan.



Che dici ragnet : l'infame il colpo lo sta accusando?
io dico di si!!!


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Giugno 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> "Donnarumma é un Modigliani e, come tale, non ha prezzo"(cit). La società non puo permettersi di cedere il suo pezzo piu pregiato per una cifra che non rappresenta il suo reale valore, offerte al di sotto dei 70 milioni saranno ritenute offensive.
> L'allenatore Vincenzo Montella ha notato, durante gli allenamenti, che la questione legata al rinnovo del contratto ha minato la serenità del giovane donnarumma, inoltre ritiene di non poter affidare le chiavi della porta di una grande squadra come il Milan a qualcuno privo di motivazioni, dato che ha manifestato apertamente di non credere nel nostro progetto. In aggiunta a tutto ciò va tenuto conto anche della concorrenza che si verrà a creare per il ruolo a seguito di impotanti investimenti che la società farà per rinforzare la squadra in tutti i settori, compreso quello del portiere.
> Voi ci vedete qualcosa di discriminatorio?☺



Ma poi Mino ha detto che la stellina non è stata abbastanza tutelata dalla dirigenza... pensa un po', per proteggerlo dai fischi non gli facciamo più vedere il campo! Sia mai che si intristisca


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma infatti si stanno ca_gando sotto dalla paura, la causa da mo che inizia a mo che finisce eventualmente il contratto di Donnarumma è già bello che finito, e rischiano pure di perdere e dover ripagare il Milan.



Questi pensavano che i cinesi squattrinati avrebbero ceduto in tutta fretta il bimbominkia al primo offerente e invece...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che dici ragnet : l'infame il colpo lo sta accusando?
> io dico di si!!!



lo sta accusando eccome, pensava di trovare la strada spianata e invece non l'ho mai visto così in difficoltà. Forse inizia a capire che si è messo contro le persone sbagliate.


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Giugno 2017)

Sulla parte sportiva han già risposto ampiamente in molti,
Mi limito quindi ad un'altra parte: [Q] La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, [/Q] il primo a strumentalizzarla è stato Raiola [Q] parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. [/Q] per colpa del modo di lavorare di Raiola [Q] Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa. [/q] ma questo non puoi certo imputarlo alla nuova proprietà e dirigenza. Quindi? Di cosa stiamo parlando? Ma sei sicuro di essere un avvocato?


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Giugno 2017)

Sulla parte sportiva han già risposto ampiamente in molti,
Mi limito quindi ad un'altra parte:


> la vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata,


 il primo a strumentalizzarla è stato Raiola


> parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto.


 per colpa del modo di lavorare di Raiola


> Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.


 ma questo non puoi certo imputarlo alla nuova proprietà e dirigenza. Quindi? Di cosa stiamo parlando? Ma sei sicuro di essere un avvocato?


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Poverino, a 18 anni era il meno pagato della squadra... 
Sempre a 18 anni diventava comunque uno dei più pagati al mondo...


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2017)

Qualche partita la farei giocare a Donnarumma, magari se stiamo vincendo con ampio scarto, lo metto in attacco


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Passiamo in tribunale e roviniamo questi pezzi di m


----------



## Cenzo (18 Giugno 2017)

La cosa certa è che il Milan non è obbligato da nessuna legge a farlo giocare per forza. Detto questo o tribuna o panchina a fare il terzo portiere cambia poco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Giugno 2017)

Devono portarlo in panchina ogni santa partita...deve essere sommerso dai fischi da tutto San siro...
Si deve pentire di aver firmato per noi è non essere andato ai sfigati dalla altra sponda del naviglio.
Deve entrare e uscire da San siro con la testa rivolta verso il basso.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Vai Rigo, fai causa che prendo i pop corn e mi faccio 4 risate. Questo è un altro fenomeno del circo di Fecciarumm'.


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. *Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto*. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



Capito: la laurea in giurisprudenza l'ha presa per posta, o ha fatto come il diploma di ragioniere di Buffon.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2017)

Trattamenti discriminatori? Ma quello la laurea in giurisprudenza l'ha presa al cepu?  sono uno studente di giurisprudenza e ho fatto poco fa l'esame di diritto del lavoro... E la discriminazione è tutt'altra cosa. Al massimo può essere mobbing, ma già tirando per i capelli la definizione

E comunque mercenario lo è comunque, ha giocato da 16 a 18 anni con uno stipendio già alto per la sua età, e ora lo avrebbero ricoperto d'oro, ma ci prendono per i fondelli?


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_


Non è una questione di soldi, ma puntualizza che Donnarumma è stato il meno pagato della rosa negli ultimi due anni.
Poi mediaticamente travolto? Chi ha detto che vale un "Modigliani"? Chi ha detto che diventerà più forte di Buffon? Chi ha detto che vincerà palloni d'oro? Tutto questo lo ha creato Raiola e spero fino all'ultimo che Gigio se ne renda conto.


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Vittorio Rigo, intervenuto nelle contrattazioni del rinnovo del traditore Donnarumma, ha parlato ai microfoni de *Il Giornale di Vicenza*. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Donnarumma non finirà assolutamente in tribuna, stiamo lavorando ad una soluzione che possa far felici tutte le parti in causa. Ricordo che sono previste tutele dall'accordo collettivo qualora un club ponga in essere trattamenti discriminatori nei confronti di un suo assistito, si può anche arrivare alla risoluzione del contratto. Non c'è molto da scherzare su queste cose.
> Alla fine prevarrà il buon senso. La vicenda Donnarumma è stata incredibilmente strumentalizzata, parliamo di un ragazzino di 18 anni che si è ritrovato mediaticamente travolto. Viene accusato di essere mercenario chi fino al giorno prima era l'idolo, forse non sanno che Donnarumma è stato per due anni il giocatore meno pagato della rosa.
> Dall'esterno si travisa tutto, il caso Donnarumma è stato scientemente amplificato dai media per creare una situazione ambientale che incida sulle scelte del giocatore e del suo entourage."_



è il meno pagato perchè all'ultimo rinnovo voi furbacchioni, vi siete accordati per 160 mila al ragazzo e 1 milione di commissioni, se siete degli avvoltoi morti di fame fino a questo punto non è colpa di Fassone


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Trattamenti discriminatori? Ma quello la laurea in giurisprudenza l'ha presa al cepu?  sono uno studente di giurisprudenza e ho fatto poco fa l'esame di diritto del lavoro... E la discriminazione è tutt'altra cosa. Al massimo può essere mobbing, ma già tirando per i capelli la definizione
> 
> E comunque mercenario lo è comunque, ha giocato da 16 a 18 anni con uno stipendio già alto per la sua età, e ora lo avrebbero ricoperto d'oro, ma ci prendono per i fondelli?



gliel'ha comprata raiola in albania


----------

